# learning how to use tools



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

I was wondering if I should buy finishing tools or not. probably the Columbia full set. I have finished quit a few houses by hand using a banjo for taping a corner roller a tt 3" corner plow and miscellaneous knives and trowls. could I get proficient at using the automatic tools doing one or two houses a year. maybe not the full set, just 10 and 12 boxes and corner boxes. or is the bazooka worth it even if im not great at it. thanks for any info it is much appreciated willy


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

nidaho said:


> I was wondering if I should buy finishing tools or not. probably the Columbia full set. I have finished quit a few houses by hand using a banjo for taping a corner roller a tt 3" corner plow and miscellaneous knives and trowls. could I get proficient at using the automatic tools doing one or two houses a year. maybe not the full set, just 10 and 12 boxes and corner boxes. or is the bazooka worth it even if im not great at it. thanks for any info it is much appreciated willy


I say go for it! I just purchased a full set of Level 5 tools and I have never ran them before. There are plenty of guys here willing to help us out.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Running a bazooka takes some practice especially if you don't have an on-site teacher. I don't think one or two houses a year would warrant the aggravation of the learning curve. However if you do other smaller taping jobs in between then it would give you enough practice time.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

If your only doing one or two houses a year a zooks prob not worth it for you, They take a lot of learning, Many houses to get them running well, You can tape flats just fine with a banjo and for corners you would be surprised just how quick using a tube and internal mudhead to load, put some tape in by hand and corner roll then wipe with a 2.5 anglehead is.

Do get boxes, tube, heads, corner roller, angle heads or flushers, Handles, Pump. for sure and you wont look back.


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

thanks for the info. I don't mind using the banjo for taping, was just trying to get away from stilts or a plank to run the upper corners and flat. don't know much about mud tubes, I will look into them. I am going to get the boxes and corner tools for sure. still undecided on the bazooka. the thought of running the upper corners and flats from the ground seams worth the trouble of having my drywall guy giving me a few lessons, even if I have to pay him. thanks again willy


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I rank the mudtube and heads as one of if the most important tool to have, It can load internals and externals, Help with skim coating, Fill your boxes with a mudshark.

Get a tapepro, The internal and external heads, A flat head as well and maybe a mudshark.

Columbias prob ok as well but I wouldn't know, Havent tried one.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I couldn't be happier with my Columbia mud tube. Great for all jobs big and small. I have even busted it out for 10 eight footers on the ceiling. Huge time saver when Skim Coating , puts on 6 hawk full of mud in less than a minute.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

cazna, I have a mud shark. I found it hard to come up with a really good use for it. could you let me in on some of yours?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> cazna, I have a mud shark. I found it hard to come up with a really good use for it. could you let me in on some of yours?


I don't tend to use mine either P.E.I

But you can fill boxes with them instead of a pump, I have a quickfill so tend to use that.

With firewalls those are double layer board and the first layer use to get the recess filled before second layer of board, Once I used the mudshark to quickly fill those, Went quite well.

Don't need to do it now.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

just went back to million dollar shacks, The drywall crew and dwc are so freaked out at the idea of zook blotches (no mud under tape) they tape with mud rolled on with a tube and mud head, now I told them I know when I have no mud under, they did not say anything, mind you I have always been the type to analyse things, like Mr.Gazman's house of drywall innovations and of course some other members or should I say most of us on this site, lots to learn in the industry.....


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

nidaho said:


> thanks for the info. I don't mind using the banjo for taping, was just trying to get away from stilts or a plank to run the upper corners and flat. don't know much about mud tubes, I will look into them. I am going to get the boxes and corner tools for sure. still undecided on the bazooka. the thought of running the upper corners and flats from the ground seams worth the trouble of having my drywall guy giving me a few lessons, even if I have to pay him. thanks again willy


Your drywall guy may not be enthusiastic about teaching his way out of work.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

nidaho said:


> thanks for the info. I don't mind using the banjo for taping, was just trying to get away from stilts or a plank to run the upper corners and flat. don't know much about mud tubes, I will look into them. I am going to get the boxes and corner tools for sure. still undecided on the bazooka. the thought of running the upper corners and flats from the ground seams worth the trouble of having my drywall guy giving me a few lessons, even if I have to pay him. thanks again willy


In your case, I'd probably pass on the bazooka. Unless maybe you could find a decent one cheap enough and can pick up quick on running it well enough.

A couple videos by Mudslingr showing how a mud tube could be used to get what you say you're wanting from a bazooka:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r8bKNc7noQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S99DUwiNKgM

Tube also gives you a way of putting mud into corners for doing 2nd/finish coat on angles. Also use it to mud bead onto corners, using a corner mud applicator.

I prefer Columbia mud tubes over the Can Am he's using. Easier and smoother to work, I found. A 42" tube length seems good, for reach and mud capacity without the tube getting awkward to work with: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Columbia-Compound-Mud-Tube.html

If you shop online, don't know if All-Wall still offers 10% off to DWT members, and if so, what the code to use is when ordering.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

You can also go on eBay and make an offer on their tools. You can typically get $25-$30 off of their flat boxes.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 August Special; BUY ANY TWO BOXES GET 42" HANDLE FREE!*

Call your favorite Dealer for this month's special!

You can get into a box set (2 boxes, pump, 42" handle) for under $800!


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

going to order 10 and 12 inch box pump and a corner box what handle should I get. am thinking to just splurge and get the extendable handle but not sure if I need it, what do you think. I am going to try out a bazooka In a couple of day at on of my jobs and see how it goes, he may even have a used one to sell me. still have not looked into the mud tubes I will get on it. just been to busy thanks willy


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I learned with the tools back in the day. In my opinion, There's nothing faster. Now I'm in the land of the banjo and my opinion is being swayed. They say you need a crew to run the bazooka but I used to run it solo just fine. Especially if you have a long knockdown blade. I like the way it puts on the tape.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

We have some refurbished tools that are nearly new; taper for $599.25, boxes for around $185 each. If interested, call Luann Kizer at (866) 562-4229!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkfBflLg8gY


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

P.A. Rocker, where are you from? I am a New Cumberland native, went to PITT!!! Heading back tomorrow for a visit with my folks!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

mr nidaho. if I were you! jest starting out with the tools. the basics i'ed get. 

1 tube, 1 flat flat applicator, 1 coner applicator, 2' and 3' mechanical Angle Heads. 2' and 3' tin flushers. 1 good flusher pole. 

here's why! why 2' and 3' angle heads and not 3' and 3.5'. becus you can fit you 2' on the side of most steel doors. 

why tin flushers? more forgiving on **** walls.

1 good flusher pole with a curve on the end of the pole. you will see why.

but I gota say the new Columbia tubs are a game changer. so eazy to pull!

soon as you master your corners and 3 ways. and understand why. than start playing with the zook and boxes.


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

I have been using a 3" corner head from tt on a rankee poll for wiping down after rolling the corner and have been getting good results. but I have to go over them by hand for the second coat. should I go with a 2.5 or a 3.5 for my new corner tool. I could use the 3 for the first coat and 3.5 for final or get the 2.5 and use it for the first and 3 to finish . lots of options and lot to learn. I like using the knives and trowel just to slow when I have to wait for the corners to dry. again thanks everyone for the info I have already learned lots by reading old post.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

nidaho said:


> going to order 10 and 12 inch box pump and a corner box what handle should I get. am thinking to just splurge and get the extendable handle but not sure if I need it, what do you think. I am going to try out a bazooka In a couple of day at on of my jobs and see how it goes, he may even have a used one to sell me. still have not looked into the mud tubes I will get on it. just been to busy thanks willy


Have you had a chance to try the zook yet? Just wondering how it went for you.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Level5 said:


> P.A. Rocker, where are you from? I am a New Cumberland native, went to PITT!!! Heading back tomorrow for a visit with my folks!


I live about 50 miles north of Harrisburg but work around the Harrisburg area. Enjoy the time back home. Get out on the river if you can. :yes:


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I live about 50 miles north of Harrisburg but work around the Harrisburg area. Enjoy the time back home. Get out on the river if you can. :yes:


I grew up fishing the Susquehanna with my father below the dock street damn. Know that river really well from the 3rd street docks in New Cumberland down to the cooling towers at 3 Mile Island. Great memories! Have not fished it in over 30 years!


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

i have not got to try it out yet the hangers are starting to hang one of my houses today. they will have It hung in a couple of days. when the finish crew gets there I will have a go at it. will keep you posted of how it goes. thanks willy


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

any guy asking and wondering about why. will be a good taper


----------

